# [SOLVED] Nic consistently disconnects.



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

My Nic decided to go all weird after about a year of solid service the other day.

After plugging it into my router it connects for a second and then disconnects and does this consistently. It's not the cable, the port on the router or the drivers. I've tried changing all of those and rolling back drivers and it still messes up.

Here is a vid to show you what what I mean. Check out port 3.

NIC - YouTube

My other onboard nic works 100%.

PC Specs:

CPU: Intel 2600k @ 4.2Ghz
Motherboard: Asus maximus IV Extreme.

Any help would be amazing.

Image


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Hi try plugging the cable in port 1,2 and 4 and see if you get the same results first please.


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

I have done that already. I tried all the ports on the router with that cable and then I tried another known good cable in that nic. No go. I've also tried rolling back the drivers to the ones I used to use. No dice.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Right so you get the same flashing on the router port regardless of what port you are connected to.

Have you been onto the computer manufacturer's website and downloaded the latest drivers for your ethernet card i would do this and install them.

Please post an *ipconfig /all *after they have been updated for review.


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Have you also updated the ethernet card drivers from the computer manufacturer's webiste you have not said?


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Sorry, yes I have. Still not fixed.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Are all other computers on the network connecting to the internet ok just this one system?

On the affected computer please open a cmd prompt and type:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc.

Any change noted?


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

currently my pc is the only one on the network. The third port being was the printer but it is no longer connected.

There is no change after following those commands.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

go into the nics properties and advanced tab and set from autonegotiation to 100mb full duplex.

Autonegotiation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Ok so breaking news. I reformatted my pc and the nic was still disconnecting. I tried what you said and 100mb full or half duplex didn't work but 10mb full/half duplex worked.

I then tried connecting the nic to my switch and from my switch to the router. No problems. The nic doesn't disconnect, so it looks like it just hates the router. Any idea why it would only have a problem when being directly connected to the router?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

is your switch a gig switch?
any errors in the router logs concerning the connect/disconnect?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Have you tried connecting the nic directly to the router with the nic set 10mb Full duplex?


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Yes my switch is a gigabit switch and all my cables are Cat 5e. No, nothing in the router log. I forced the nic to do 100mb in the switch and it had no problems. Seems as though it just doesn't like the router.

Yes I tried 10mb half and full when directly connected to the router and there were no problems. Only 100mb with the router was the problem and it doesn't do 1 gig so 

So just to recap quick. 

Directly connected to the router: 
10mb Full duplex, fine.
10mb Half duplex, fine.
100mb Full duplex, broken.
100mb Half duplex, broken.
Auto negotiate, broken.

Directly connected to the switch: 
10mb Full duplex, fine.
10mb Half duplex, fine.
100mb Full duplex, fine.
100mb Half duplex, fine.
1gig Full duplex, fine.
Auto negotiate, fine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

It's the router that is broken. Might see if there is a firmware update but I would plan on replacing it.

pc nic is just fine.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Agree with the above.


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Nic consistently disconnects.*

Thanks for the help guys. I really appreciate it. Time to go buy a new router.


----------

